# Vorstellungsgespräch, Stärken + Schwächen



## Doofkatze (29. April 2011)

Habe heute Nachmittag ein Vorstellungsgespräch, da ich als StFA nicht im Lehrbetrieb übernommen werden kann und nun wieder was neues suche. 

Derzeit werkle ich an "was sind ihre Stärken / Schwächen" und jetzt versuche ich gerade etwas aus mir herauszuholen. Dabei erhoffe ich mir Hilfe, wie ich Dinge so drehen kann, das sie mittels weniger Worte erklärbar sind und "vernünftig" rüber kommen:

- Ich nehme mir meine Arbeit mit nach Hause. Ich denke noch abends weiter über gewisse Situationen nach. Gleiches gilt allerdings auch für meine Probleme bzw. Probleme meiner Mandanten, an denen ich sogar noch nachts weiter nage.
- Schriftlich bin ich viel besser darin, Dinge auszudrücken, als mündlich
- Ich kann Dinge erklären, wenn ich weit ausholen muss, habe aber Probleme, sobald jemand dazwischen funkt oder mich mit Sachen konfrontiert, bei denen ich mir nicht sicher bin
- Wenn ich mir in Dingen sicher bin, fällt mir das erklären leicht, sobald ich merke, das ich etwas nicht sachgemäß erklären kann oder keine Worte dafür finde, hänge ich absolut in den Seilen
- Ich kann sehr spontan Dinge machen (bin dabei auch etwas kreativ), aber nicht spontan auf Dinge rückwirkend reagieren
- Mir liegt das herumrechnen mit Zahlen, das suchen nach Fehlern und Ungereimtheiten, aber nicht das tatsächliche Steuerberaten durch o.g. fehlende Spontanität in den tatsächlichen Gesprächen

Könnt ihr mir für das Persönlichkeitsprofil ein paar Schlagworte in den Mund legen?
Kurz vor 16 Uhr muss ich los.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (29. April 2011)

in den ~5 gesprächen in denen ich war, waren stärken und schwächen nicht einmal thema


sonst:
http://www.bewerbung-forum.de/vorstellungsgespraech/vorstellungsgespraech_staerken_schwaechen.html


----------



## RedShirt (29. April 2011)

Vieles kann man zweideutig lesen, vor allem wenn der Schreiber einen Vergleich anbietet.




Doofkatze schrieb:


> - Ich nehme mir meine Arbeit mit nach Hause. Ich denke noch abends weiter über gewisse Situationen nach. Gleiches gilt allerdings auch für meine Probleme bzw. Probleme meiner Mandanten, an denen ich sogar noch nachts weiter nage.



+ Bringt Einsatz

- Kundendaten zu Hause / Datensicherheit
- macht sich über der Arbeit eventuell kaputt / fehlendes Balancegefühl



Doofkatze schrieb:


> - Schriftlich bin ich viel besser darin, Dinge auszudrücken, als mündlich



+ eventuell eloquente schriftliche Formulierungen

- kann sich vor Kunden oder einem Richter nicht artikulieren?



			
				Doofkatze schrieb:
			
		

> - Ich kann Dinge erklären, wenn ich weit ausholen muss, habe aber Probleme, sobald jemand dazwischen funkt oder mich mit Sachen konfrontiert, bei denen ich mir nicht sicher bin



+ eventuelle tiefe Sachkenntnis

- weit ausholen = lange Erklärungen
- wenig flexibel bzw. kann mit Änderungen an einer Erklärsituation schlecht umgehen.



			
				Doofkatze schrieb:
			
		

> - Wenn ich mir in Dingen sicher bin, fällt mir das erklären leicht, sobald ich merke, das ich etwas nicht sachgemäß erklären kann oder keine Worte dafür finde, hänge ich absolut in den Seilen



+- "Entschuldigung, aber das kann ich ihnen gerade nicht beantworten"



			
				Doofkatze schrieb:
			
		

> - Ich kann sehr spontan Dinge machen (bin dabei auch etwas kreativ), aber nicht spontan auf Dinge rückwirkend reagieren



+ bei bekannten Dingen schnell

-  bei neuen Dingen zögerlich



			
				Doofkatze schrieb:
			
		

> - Mir liegt das herumrechnen mit Zahlen, das suchen nach Fehlern und Ungereimtheiten, aber nicht das tatsächliche Steuerberaten durch o.g. fehlende Spontanität in den tatsächlichen Gesprächen



+ Mathematikkenntnisse
+ Zusammenhänge erkennen

- Kundenkontakt vermutlich nicht möglich

...

Naja, ich würde Schwächen garnichts dazu sagen. Oder Stärken als Schwächen angeben.
Hab ich selber auch nie angeben müssen bisher.
Ist sehr zwiespältig zu sehen.

Sei nicht zu ehrlich, das verschreckt den AG.

Nimm doch sowas wie:

- pünktlich
- zuverlässig
- kann über den Tellerrand
- hohe Sachkenntnis in spezifischen Bereichen
- große Backofficeerfahrung und -eignung

würde Stärken/Schwächen drüberschreiben

Von dem was Du schreibst, wirkt es wie ein interner Admin =)
Nimm nichts von oben bitte als persönlichen Angriff o.ä.


----------



## Konov (29. April 2011)

Ich würde vorallem auf die Ausgewogenheit achten.
Stärken sind immer schön und gut aber es ist total unglaubwürdig wenn man dann nur eine Schwäche nennt. Lieber ausgewogen - aber die Schwächen halt nicht so klingen lassen, als wärst du für den Job nicht geeignet, sondern lieber als lapidare Fehler erscheinen lassen, die man verkraften kann.


----------



## Davatar (29. April 2011)

Als Schwäche nehm ich immer ne Eigenschaft, die zwar im Beruf vorkommen kann, aber eher was Nebensächliches ist. So kann man die Schwäche offen darlegen, aber es ist nicht sonderlich tragisch, da man eh kaum bis nie damit in Berührung kommen wird.

Mit den von Dir genannten Schwächen würd ich mich, wenn ich mehrere gleichwertige Kandidaten hätte, wohl vermutlich eher für nen andern entscheiden. Hier mal ein, zwei Vorschläge:

Alt: Schriftlich bin ich viel besser darin, Dinge auszudrücken, als mündlich
Neu: Es fällt mir wesentlich einfacher, komplexe Texte und Materie schriftlich zu verfassen, als sie zu spontan zu erklären.

Alt: Ich denke oft auch nach Feierabend oder in der Mittagspause weiter über gewisse Situationen nach. Gleiches gilt allerdings auch für meine Probleme bzw. Probleme meiner Mandanten, an denen ich sogar noch nachts weiter nage.
Neu: Ich nehme mir meine Arbeit mit nach Hause. Ich denke noch abends weiter über gewisse Situationen nach. Oft finde ich so auch nach der Arbeit Lösungen für die Probleme meiner Mandanten.


Den Rest würde ich weglassen, klingt alles viel zu negativ. Ausserdem muss man die Leute ja auch nicht mit Schwächen bombardieren, da reichen 1-2 Schwächen (möglichst so formuliert, dass sie dennoch einen positiven Inhalt haben).


----------



## Tyro (29. April 2011)

Ich habe letztes Jahr auch einige Bewerbungsgespräche geführt auf der Suche nach einer Lehrstelle, hatte aber bereits vorher an meiner Schule ein 2 tägiges Berwerbungstraining gemacht und dort wurde uns gesagt man soll beim Thema Stärken und Schwächen auch immer versuchen bei den Schwächen die positiven Aspekte herauszuheben, höhrt sich jetzt kommisch an, aber mal an einem Beispiel: ich hatte mir natürlich auch zu Hause ein paar Schlagwörter zurecht gelegt und was ich klar zu meinen Schwächen zähle ( auch durch freunde & Familie besätigt) ist meine "Entscheidungsunfreudigkeit", dh. ich treffe nicht gerne Entscheidungen, die weitreichende Folgen haben, aber während der Gespräche habe ich dann immer direkt hinterher geschoben, dass dieser Aspekt ja nicht nur negativ wäre, sondern auch seine positiven Aaspekte hätte, nämlich, dass ich keine leichtfertigen Entscheidungen treffe und alles gut überlege/kritisch hinterfrage bevor ich eine Entscheidung treffe. Und das hat Anklang gefunden, auch wenn in diesen Bewerbungstrainings oft viel Murkz erzählt wird, dieser Aspekt hat mir echt geholfen!


----------



## Neritia (29. April 2011)

Kleiner Tipp:

wenn du deine Schwächen herausgefunden hast, versuch auch mal darauß eine Stärke zu ziehen  kommt immer gut  und auch bei den sträken mal sagen dass kann auch zu ner schwäche werden...


ich bin z.B. eine perfektionistin in meinem gebiet - ich kann mich aber auch mal in kleinigkeiten verlieren - aber ich gebe immer mein bestes mein ziel so zu erreichen dass alle zufrieden sind...

oder 

schwäche: ich bin zu emotional - dadurch kann ich aber auch bei anderen empathisch sein und spüre probleme ziemlich schnell


das is eigentlich auch ne gute übung um nicht nur steif auf stärken und schwächen zu achten und diese strikt zu trennen denn in jeder schwäche kann auch eine stärke liegen und in jeder stärke eine schwäche...


----------



## Ceiwyn (29. April 2011)

Allgemein ein Tipp: Ehrlichkeit führt zu nichts, diese Erfahrung hab ich oft genug gemacht. Wenn sie dich fragen, warum du in der Firma arbeiten möchtest, sag nicht: Mir gefallen die Arbeitszeiten, die Nähe zu meinem Wohnort, die Bezahlung. Das geht garantiert schief. Schleim irgendwas rum über tolle Perspektiven, gesellschaftlich wertvolle Arbeit usw.


----------



## kaepteniglo (29. April 2011)

Themenfremde Beiträge entfernt.


----------



## Davatar (2. Mai 2011)

So und wie wars jetzt? Was hast Du erzählt und wie war die Reaktion?


----------



## Doofkatze (2. Mai 2011)

Das Gespräch war ein Monolog des Rechtsanwalts.

"Ich muss sie ja nicht mehr testen, ich weiß ja schon alles über Sie, hinten sitzt übrigens der Herr XX, den kennen Sie ja noch..."

Erzählt hat er, wie sein Betrieb funktioniert, was meine Arbeit sein wird, das es eben anders als mein Ausbildungsbetrieb ist.

Schlussendlich mussten wir uns leider darauf einigen, das "heute" noch keine Entscheidung fallen wird.


----------



## Davatar (2. Mai 2011)

Interessantes Vorstellungsgespräch, wenn man sich nicht vorstellen soll ^^


----------



## Doofkatze (2. Mai 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Interessantes Vorstellungsgespräch, wenn man sich nicht vorstellen soll ^^



Jup

"Was soll ich sie noch groß fragen, ich weiß ja alles über sie. Bei ihnen gibts z.B. an jedem Geburtstag Schnitzel und Kartoffelsalat..."

Es war unser ehemaliger Azubi (ergo mein Vorgänger), der dort auf Minijobbasis arbeitet.


----------



## Doofkatze (6. Mai 2011)

Nachtrag: Ich unterschreibe nächste Woche :-)


----------



## EspCap (6. Mai 2011)

Glückwunsch


----------



## nemø (6. Mai 2011)

Du solltest anmerken, dass du im Notfall immer auf die Community des Buffed-Forums und ihre Meinungen zu Themen ohne Relevanz zugreifen kannst!


----------



## xsynasto (6. Mai 2011)

Was man bei schwächen auch gut sagen kann sind dinge, die man als schwäche sieht aber auch durchaus positiv sein können.

z.B. sachen wie perfektionismus : kann einen bei der arbeit behindern, kann aber auch widerum gut sein, da man seine aufgaben gut lösen kann/will


----------



## EspCap (6. Mai 2011)

Bewerbungsgespräche (oder noch schlimmer - Assessment Center) sind sowieso ein hables Glücksspiel. Ich hab neulich mal mit einem gesprochen, der Bewerber in einem AC beobachtet und dann bewertet. Beispiel: Auf dem Tisch steht Getränke rum. Wer nichts trinkt ist undankbar und hat schon mal verloren. Wer austrinkt ist gierig und hat auch verloren. Und so weiter.


----------



## Caps-lock (6. Mai 2011)

Und dann noch die schönen Stressinterviews, bei denen man unter Druck gesetzt wird...

Im Grunde sollte man einfach sich ganz normal verhalten. Wenn du beim Bewerbungsgespräch nen falschen Eindruck erweckst, musst du den auf immer und ewig in der Firma durchhalten. 

Ich bin wirklich ein riesiger Freund von Firmen die einen mal ein paar Tage Probearbeiten lassen und gut ist.
Ein kurzes Gespräch in dem Unklarheiten in der Bewerbung geklärt werden, eventuelle Fragen des Bewerbers zur Firma.
Dann ist man da mal ein paar Tage zur Probe und arbeitet normal mit und entweder man hat den Job oder nicht... 

Meinen momentanen Job hab ich auch so bekommen. Ohne Stress ohne seltsame Bewerbercastings, einfach nur ein einfaches "Japp du scheinst zur Firma zu passen und rauswerfen kann man dich immernoch, wenns nich passt". 
Zu dem Bewerbungsbogen den ich ausfüllen durfte mit Stärken, Schwächen und so meinten die auch nur lapidar: Irgendwie wirds erwartet, das man sowas ausfüllt, aber eigentlich haben die meißten Leute die Antworten schon vorher auswendig gelernt und im Grunde sind die Zettel völlig egal.


----------

